

The class of all classes not containing themselves - DanielRibeiro
http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/116425/the-class-of-all-classes-not-containing-themselves

======
keithnoizu
Good stuff, been reading through "the joy of sets" on my commute. I think it's
a shame that more formal set theory and topology aren't taught as part of the
standard comp sci curriculum.

I remember an interviewer who specialized in machine learning looking at me
like I was crazy for asking which distance function he wanted me to use. But d
= max(Si) seems like it would be faster to calculate that d = sq( Sum (Si^2) )

